# Navy SEAL John Wayne Marcum



## KBar666 (Feb 8, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Teufel (Feb 8, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 8, 2010)

Rest easy Navy SEAL John Wayne Marcum.  High tides and easy surf. 

Rest in peace Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 8, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## tova (Feb 8, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## car (Feb 8, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## BLACKMags (Feb 9, 2010)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 9, 2010)

Rest in peace...


----------



## Muppet (Feb 9, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Feb 12, 2010)

Rest in peace.

Thank you for sharing that video, it gives great perspective to Dusty's life. 

Not a day goes by that I don't offer a prayer for him and many times to him...


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, SEAL.  Your hard work and sacrifices will never be forgotten.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 12, 2010)

RIP and salute


----------



## Andraste (Feb 13, 2010)

If you watch the entire video, it says that his wife died 2 months later and his father after that.  A quick search and I find her name listed on a suicide memorial website.  Very tragic.  Extra prayers out for the daughter they left behind.


----------



## FNULNU (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, prayers out to John's family. 

Fair winds and following seas to you and your family, John.


----------

